# Bls



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

Ok this is really a dumb question can you explain to me what BSL is anyone 
thank you and im sorry


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Don't be sorry. BSL stands for Breed Specific Legislation. It is the banning or stricter restrictions being made on specific breeds in certain areas. It's a HUGE concern for pit bull owners.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

TheBullBeastLover said:


> Ok this is really a dumb question can you explain to me what BSL is anyone
> thank you and im sorry


The only dumb question is the one not asked.....


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

than you for clearin that up for me


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

We have some links in this thread, if you want to check them out:

http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbullforums/bsl-discussion/2101-bsl-links.html


----------

